# Starting Out...what happens now ?



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to this site and also just starting out on this journey.

I'm at the stage where my partner and I have had all the basic tests done, we are just waiting for all the results to come back from GP, can anyone let me know what happens next please.... I am under the impression that we will get referred from GP once all the reults are back.

What happens at first referral meeting ?

Thankyou Julie x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

It really will depend on your test results as to what the next step will be for you chick.  Good luck with your journey xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

What Beebee said!  

Wishing you lots of luck and hope you dont have to wait too long for the results    

Jo xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks BeeBee & Jo 

So far all my tests have come back ok, just waiting now for my Day 21 and DP SA results.....

x


----------



## Godswill (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Hun,


It could be different in your area...but this is how ours is going....

We are just a little further than you. Me and DH had our basic tests done with the GP. Dh came back fine (thank God) mine were all fine except Prolactin was slightly high,Could be due to stress. All other bloods were fine, glucose, progesterone, thyroid etc.... The GP then refereed us to a gyny. I went to see him on the 02/09/08. He asked questions about my cycle, diet, looked through all our results etc. He requested me to do another Prolactin blood test. Also he wants to do a lap & dye to see whats going on. Some consultants do a scan first then think about lap  & dye. Like i said some docs do things differently. I just got my appointment come through for the 20/11/08. The waiting time for a lap & dye usually is 2/3 months.

All the waiting is doing my head in.....thats one of the hardest things to deal with.

Take care hun, keep us posted about ur journey


----------



## kittensdtm (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new here too. Been TTC for 2 and a half years. My tests came back ok but just found out 2 days ago DH sperm count only 100 000 per mL and most of them are dead. I'm devastated at the prospect of never having my own child, it's something I've dreamed of since I was 14  and I just can't stop crying. He seems to be holding it together a lot better than I expected. 
Got to get the result confirmed with another sample and then I guess we'll be referred to a fertility specialist. No idea what lies ahead but I'm bracing myself for a long difficult road.
Anyone else out there who has experienced similar circumstances? I need to know that there is hope.

Love & hugs to everyone xoxox


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thinking of you kitten xxx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies...........

Godwill - Thankyou hun for your reply, DP and I have had all the tests done by the GP, just awaiting the Day 21 Blood and DP SA results to come back..... Have appt with Doc 7th Oct to get all results. She said once all results back she would refer us, and likely I would then have a lap & dye. 
Good luck for your appt on the 20/11/08. I didnt realise the waiting time for a lap & dye is usually around 2/3 months. I can only imagine until its my turn what the waiting is like... to be honest I just want to get started as I know there's a long journey ahead !

Hi Kitten -  Glad your tests came back ok, sorry to hear about your DH results, sorry I cant add anymore at the moment as we are awaiting DP results. Got everything crossed for you for the results of the other sample.

Like you I'm not sure what lies ahead, all I know is this site is a fabulous site for comfort and support.

Hang in there..... thinking of you  

Take care, and keep us posted about your journey's too  

Julie x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry ladies going to have a slight moan now........very   with the hospital !!!!!!!!

We have been waiting on the results of DP SA, we spoke to the lab upon the sample being handed in requesting that if possible could we have a call to advise when results ready as we would need to go in and collect them as DP is at another Dr surgery to me and the reason for collecting them I would  need a copy of the results to take my Dr next Wednesday when I see her.  They added a note and advised they would call us.

Hadnt heard anything so I just called them, spoke to a very unhelpful lady who clearly thought I had nothing better to do than to be calling to see if SA results were done.

After advising her again the reason for my call she butted in and said she could not give me the results over the phone..... clearly she wasnt listening to me as all I had requested was a simple Yes or no have then results been completed... So I had to explain again to which she promtly told me she had seen the note attached re: collection of results however results should now be on the way to DP Dr's !!!!

Ahhhhhhhhh makes me so cross now DP has to take time off work to get a Dr appt to go and get results aswell as a copy for me all for next Wednesday....believe me his surgery is a nightmare can never get an appt unless you tell them exactly what its for then the receptionists seem to think they can determine if you warrant an appointment 

I just get so cross when you are trying so hard to stay positive and calm with all thats going on, and people just seem to not take any notice of you...

Have any of you encountered problems like this ?

Sorry Ladies...feel a little better now 

Julie x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Julie could your dp not ring the doctors and ask for a copy of the results to be left at reception to be collected? Thats what I have done before 

Sorry for them emssing you about  

jo x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Jo, 

Thanks for your reply, think we will give that a go first.

Take Care x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Jo's idea is a good one hun - I hope you can get it sorted xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

they should be accommodating as it saves taking up an appointment just to get a print out of some results. if the receptionist doesnt agree then ask to have a call back from a doctor, that usually sorts them out!  

Jo x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks hun...x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies... Hope you are all well.

Havent posted for a little bit as just come back from Hols.. a little R&R went down very well.

Well all results back just before I went away, DP SA was absolutly fine, my Day 21 blood test came back very low (5) my undertanding is it has to be at least 30 is that correct ?  so I am assuming by my result that I hadnt ovulated...

Well Dr has sent referral letter to hospital now... anyone know how long appt takes to come through for initial consultant referral appt ?

Take Care all x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad you had a good holiday - I think it varies from hospital to hospital hun.  Hope it comes through for you soon xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

With regards to the cd21 test - it could be that it was taken at the wrong time and therefore indicated that you didnt ovulate that cycle. How long was the cycle? The cd21 or progesterone blood test, needs to be taken at 7dpo (days post ov) and this doesnt necessarily land on day 21 of the cycle so if you ovulated earlier/later in the cycle then the test would be wrong. It is true that most places look for a level of 30 or over.

Hope that helps.

Jo x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Bee Bee & Jo for your replies.

Could well have been I ovulated earlier / later so I am hoping that consultant will do another Day 21 blood test !

Take Care all x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Arrrrrrr how annoying spent ages replying, pressed the wrong button and it all went!!!!!!!!
Think it took about 11 weeks for us to be refereed to the specialist at our local hosp.  There may be legal guide lines on the max amount of time you can wait, but really can not remember.  But it is something that you would be best to find out about and keep on checking!!!  We had our first app on 11 Feb and have just had one of our last app.  Think you have to give it about 9 months.  May have taken longer for us as i had to be refereed to another clinic because i have high prolactin.  On your first app they will decided on what fertility testing they wish to do, i had lots and lots of blood tests a postcoitial test (can not spell), which is a test that is done the morning after having sex so they can look at what the sperm and egg, i believe!!!! i also had an operation to look inside my tubes, but a lot of other people dont have this, they have a test done with dye which is not an operaton.  The man a sperm test my dh had 3 (one was advanced so we had to pay for).  I have just also been given tables for my high prolactin and have to go back for regular blood tests.  

After all of this we have been offered icsi, but have decided to leave it till next year before committing to it.  This is because we have found it all very difficult and want to try and be in a better place mentally, esp my dh as he has found it very hard.  I hope this helps you all a little, it is a difficult process but i believe it is better to know then not to!!!  It has certainly helped us GOOD LUCK x x x


----------

